# Sweetener for Oats?



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I eat my oats with water in the morning, and they're quite bland 

I was wondering what ingredients I could use to sweeten them, could I use Splenda?

Thanks


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try a sprinkle of salt!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Why don't you just mix with ur shake in the morning mate I put oats and flax seed in mine


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I use cinnamon.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

With Meeky there, bang your whey in.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

h and b flax seed with mixed nuts, £5 a bag, i tbsp per bowl and away yer go.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I put 2 heaps peanut butter and 1 spoon full of nutella in mine

???m8 or mixed with shake??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

2 tsp of choccy nesquik powder


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't have a whey shake in the morning as I already consume a lot of protein through shakes (4 scoops throughout the day) as it is, and can't really afford anymore! Ha ha, thanks flint, you can just buy that at holland and Barrett then can you?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, either mix with whey or a few spoons of sucralose

Could put a little bit of cocoa powder in if you want to keep sugar levels down


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Add some seeds and berries. Raspberries or strawberries, etc.

I eat my oats uncooked, just add water.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mate you need a shake in the morning That and your bed time one are the most important as i see it Mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A shake or even better a food source of protein such as egg or chicken


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stevia natural herbal sweetener would be ideal zero calories and tastes good aka truvia in the supermarkets


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have 40g oats with 150ml water and 2 egg whites in the morning. I might buy some liquid egg whites so I can maybe up the amount of protein, but I can't really chop an change too much cause it will alter the calories and stuff on my diet.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, what's the deal with diet coke?

Obviously not a can a day, but a couple cans a week ok?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Also, what's the deal with diet coke?
> 
> Obviously not a can a day, but a couple cans a week ok?


asda do good deals and burds love it And for your other Q Dont know mate lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I add some raisins or in the past some stewed apples


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Carbonated drinks rot your teeth whether they are diet or not due to the acids not just the sugar.

Drinking lots of water will help your body process diet drinks but I heard it can be several pints of water to flush out just a can of coke but I don't think they have a huge impact on weight loss. Although some people report increased weight loss when they cut out sweeteners


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, tuna in brine...

It tastes like poop! Can I have some low fat/low cal mayo or something?

I am cutting by the way so need low cal additions


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Also, tuna in brine...
> 
> It tastes like poop! Can I have some low fat/low cal mayo or something?
> 
> I am cutting by the way so need low cal additions


Bud you have lost me now This is with ur oats or with the coke mate lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Also, tuna in brine...
> 
> It tastes like poop! Can I have some low fat/low cal mayo or something?
> 
> I am cutting by the way so need low cal additions


Tuna in water is betta mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

The stewed apples sounds the dogs think ill drop the nutella and give that a go


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

AlexanderBurton said:


> I don't have a whey shake in the morning as I already consume a lot of protein through shakes (4 scoops throughout the day) as it is, and can't really afford anymore! Ha ha, thanks flint, you can just buy that at holland and Barrett then can you?


how much do you pay for your whey? if you shop about, like me, you can get a quality brand with 90 servings for about £33. that's 36p per 20g of whey, is that affordable?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

AlexanderBurton said:


> I have 40g oats with 150ml water and 2 egg whites in the morning. I might buy some liquid egg whites so I can maybe up the amount of protein, but I can't really chop an change too much cause it will alter the calories and stuff on my diet.


you are extremely anal about your diet. i hope it works out for you. but, i think youre putting a lot of strain and stress on yourself by being so regimented. there is no point in trying to force down horrible bland foods, it just wont work out.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

doggy said:


> you are extremely anal about your diet. i hope it works out for you. but, i think youre putting a lot of strain and stress on yourself by being so regimented. there is no point in trying to force down horrible bland foods, it just wont work out.


I don't force it down mate, I don't see it as anal, I see it as a good diet. I don't have a problem with it, I'm just asking anyone for tips on how to sweeten or offer different flavours to food. I'm typing on my phone so I can't see names and stuff, but I use MyoFusion which is £36.50 for 2.2kg (63 servings approx)

Also, is 30 mins incline treadmill cardio enough after weights, and 40 on non weight days, or should I do 40 mins everytime?

Thanks


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

1 teaspoon of white sugar is about 16 calories. can you fit it into your diet somewhere?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doggy said:


> you are extremely anal about your diet. i hope it works out for you. but, i think youre putting a lot of strain and stress on yourself by being so regimented. there is no point in trying to force down horrible bland foods, it just wont work out.


best post youve made..

i cut on milk nana oaty protein shakes..


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> best post youve made..
> 
> i cut on milk nana oaty protein shakes..


lol thanks very much. is it the best because we agreed? lol.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> best post youve made..
> 
> i cut on milk nana oaty protein shakes..


It seems like I can't bloody win! I'm only asking advice and just get ripped apart all the time. What shall I do then? Eat whatever I want and still lose weight? You have a lot more muscle than me, meaning faster metabolism, right?

I thought we all agreed that my diet was good and just to see how it goes. Now I'm too anal about it? I only asked if bloody sweetener was ok! Ha ha, What's all your diets when you're cutting? I'd really like to see them as to he an insight to what you all eat like 

And as for my question on cardio (30 mins training days, 40 not, or 40 all the time) any answers?

Thanks


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

AlexanderBurton said:


> It seems like I can't bloody win! I'm only asking advice and just get ripped apart all the time. What shall I do then? Eat whatever I want and still lose weight? You have a lot more muscle than me, meaning faster metabolism, right?
> 
> I thought we all agreed that my diet was good and just to see how it goes. Now I'm too anal about it? I only asked if bloody sweetener was ok! Ha ha, What's all your diets when you're cutting? I'd really like to see them as to he an insight to what you all eat like
> 
> ...


 just get on the treadmill and run. youre over thinking it, just do it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud what I eat is in my blog of a hard gainer mate Don't thing they are ripping you a part bud I do 30mins walking ever day mate But I am a old cvnt bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

20-30 mins post workout 45-60 mins over the weekend


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

fleg said:


> 4500-5000 calories......
> 
> Cardio I'd say stick to low impact after workouts if you can do 30 mins, great. None lifting days go for 45-60 mins again low impact.
> 
> With regards to diet, just stick to it for a couple of months and adjust if you aren't getting anything from it. Remember if you're going to flavour your oats with something its going to add sugars, fats, calories, etc. If you're going to be anal then don't add it! Simples. Eating for me isn't because I'm hungry, I eat to function... Best way I can put it for you. Seriously, I dont enjoy plain turkey and lentils. Who would!!


Is that on a cut?! Surely not!

As for the foods, I don't mind them being bland because I need the proper nutrients, therefore I'll eat what it takes, but thanks for the advice guys


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just watched a vid on you tube strongman Scott mendelson consumed 12,000 cals a day

£500 a week on his food alone. FFS :/


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Just watched a vid on you tube strongman Scott mendelson consumed 12,000 cals a day
> 
> £500 a week on his food alone. FFS :/


That sh1t CRAZY!! I can just about afford £20 at a push!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

alex you dont appear to have the consistency yet to have an austere diet.

thats the point.

so just cos you can handle it at first and its delivering the perfect ratio of everything you need, how does that help you a month in when booze pizza and mates are tempting you sataniCALly..

ive cut on unflavoured oaty milky nana protein shakes (3 a day) and 3 cans of tuna each washed down with a pint of skimmed..

its not anal, i measured fcuk all.. and it was bland and i thrived on it cos i dislike the act of eating food.. hence 3 liquid meals too..

my point is a diet doesnt have to be anal to work, (youre using it as a coping/control mechanism) but you do need to be consistent.

so you should make your diet as palatable as possible to increase the slim chance that youre gonna stick to it mate.

presume my synopsis is accurate, stick to an easy diet and then improve it, dont run before you can walk etc.. always cycle your calories down rather than have a big drop..

btw until recently i used a bulk powder which cost half the price of your protein.

you can use the money you save on food..

doggy, dont spoil the moment dude :becky:


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> alex you dont appear to have the consistency yet to have an austere diet.
> 
> thats the point.
> 
> ...


it was a brief encounter cal, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ultimately you've got to enjoy your food else what's the point. I couldn't drink shakes all day long as like fleg I eat to function and enjoy eating. One of the reasons I got into this sport is the food.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Oats with a glass of milk and splenda will taste good.. try it


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

garathnormanmtts said:


> Oats with a glass of milk and splenda will taste good.. try it


You a milkman lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You add sugar to your glass of milk!! Milk already contains a lot of sugar.

Why?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Oats peanut butter spoon full of nutella loads of sliced almonds can't beat it lol


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stevia pretty sure when people try it as an alternative to sweeteners/sugar they will like it!


----------

